# PSE baby G Force



## mbullism

It just so happens I have a Baby G laying about retired, lol... The 3 pins are string adjustments... the slide you describe is for a draw stop, and in the longer draw lengths there would be nothing there as it wouldn't be necessary to stop it short.

Mine is a 1998, with a single lightning cam, but the bow came in other setups. What you are describing is slightly different from my lightning cam, so I'm not sure I can tell you directly what pin is what on yours. The lightning cam has pins A, B and C on the shelf side and 1, 2 and 3 on the outside... it also has a module that can be changed without a press to go up or down a full inch. 

From memory, I believe that the string on B and the cable on 2 (on mine) is "+0", so that the draw length matches the module. Pins A, C, 1 and 3 each either add or subtract 1/4" (can't remember exactly which way offhand) but a combination would allow as much as a half inch up or down, allowing the draw length to be adjusted in 1/4" increments by switching pins and modules...

The lightning cam has a slide shaped recess towards the bottom rear perimeter of the cam, but it's not a true slot...it has threaded holes along this recess which accept a screw in string stop at different locations depending on draw length, and these are labeled 5, 6, 7 and 8 (the screw in pin not being needed for 2"9"...)

it sounds as if you may have a different cam (or maybe a dual cam?), with less draw length pins and an infinately adjustable draw stop. I have the printed literature that came with the lightning cam, and will dig it out if you think it will help...it sounds similar. Does the bow have a limb sticker with a cable tune, or does the cam have anything embossed on it? you can maybe match that up with the archive info on the PSE website to determine the exact setup and year of production...

Let me know if you think the LC setup info will help and I'll get it to you-

MB


----------



## 2nd_Shot

If I did not understand the issue please excuse me.

If the draw length is correct it will still be correct with a release. If you are talking about anchor location of your draw hand then you might look at your release and see if it has a adjustment to shorten it 1/2" to 1".

My release has a nut at the rod attached to jaw. I can tighten the nut to decrease the length or loosen to increase. That allows me to adjust the anchor location of my draw hand so that if fits at the jaw bone location that I like to anchor at.

Might be as easy as adjusting the release


----------

